

A War Game for Coders - gmatty
http://codeandconquer.co/

======
krrishd
Just curious, is this part of the Coursera Stanford Startup Engineering
course? I was just wondering because the final project involves a bitcoin
crowdfunder and also is going on right now.

~~~
krrishd
Nvm, just saw it on the course leaderboard

------
KnightHawk3
I was looking for something like this the other day, I am glad someone has
been making one!

Reminds me of robocode

robocode.sourceforge.net

------
NathanthePie
I quite like the idea. I'd like to support them. Unfortunately, they only
accept bitcoin.

Best of luck though!

~~~
jadeddrag
Just in case you haven't tried, and are interested, getting bitcoin really
isn't that hard. If you are in a large city, I recommend localbitcoins.com.

